# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  ساعات Boss

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام على من اتبع الهدى وصلى على سيدنى محمد عليه السلام 


جبت اكمن ساعه للشباب الطيبه ..
انا بحب الساعات على الشباب اكتر يعني مع الشخصيه والاتياب والبدل اهم شي الساعه وله بتخرب كل شي 
مابعرف بس هيك بشوف ..
المهم شو رايكم تتفرجوا وتعطوني رايكم .؟*

----------


## ajluni top

والله رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

يسلمو ايديكي يا متميزه

----------


## العالي عالي

*انا احتج  

شو  دخل ساعات الرجالي بقسم كلام نواعم*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

احنا بدنا ساعات حقيقية مو صور :Bl (14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *انا احتج  
> 
> شو  دخل ساعات الرجالي بقسم كلام نواعم*


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):  
 :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):   :SnipeR (40):  
 :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):  
 :SnipeR (11):   :SnipeR (11):   :SnipeR (11):   :SnipeR (11):   :SnipeR (11):   :SnipeR (11):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


شو مالك يماااااا معصب ومحتج 

شو حكينا  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شو مالك يماااااا معصب ومحتج 
> 
> شو حكينا


انا معك مو ضدك :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا معك مو ضدك


كنت مفكر غير هيك 

الله يرحمك مني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> كنت مفكر غير هيك 
> 
> الله يرحمك مني


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حلو كثير 
هاي احلى اشي 


عالي و عبد الله روقو شوي مش مستاهله

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا عيني عليك ِ يا بروسه ...

أنا بدي هاي إذا ما عندك مانع ...

----------


## باريسيا

> والله رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
> 
> يسلمو ايديكي يا متميزه


*مرسي 
 وانت مميز بطلتك ..شكرا" اكتير*

----------


## باريسيا

> *انا احتج  
> 
> شو  دخل ساعات الرجالي بقسم كلام نواعم*


*وين قسم ادم .؟*

----------


## باريسيا

> احنا بدنا ساعات حقيقية مو صور


*من اعيوني التنتين انت اختار ومن اعيوني احلا ساعه لعيونك ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> 


*حتى انت .؟!!!*

----------


## باريسيا

> انا معك مو ضدك


*يعني ضدي انا ؟!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## باريسيا

> حلو كثير 
> هاي احلى اشي 
> 
> 
> عالي و عبد الله روقو شوي مش مستاهله


*حلوه اكتير من اعيوني بهديك الساعه بجيبلك وحده متلها 

شفهم عليا كلهم .*

----------


## باريسيا

> يا عيني عليك ِ يا بروسه ...
> 
> أنا بدي هاي إذا ما عندك مانع ...


*نفس الساعه 
من اعيوني التنتين واحلا ساعه  بشتريلكم ايها وبهديكم اياها ..
مرسي على طلتك ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *نفس الساعه 
> من اعيوني التنتين واحلا ساعه  بشتريلكم ايها وبهديكم اياها ..
> مرسي على طلتك ..*


هاد ما ظل حدا بالمنتدى إلا وبدك تشتري ساعة إلو شو القصة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *يعني ضدي انا ؟!!!!!!!!!!*


لا مو ضدك بس انا احتج لأنه بالقسم الخطأ

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> هاد ما ظل حدا بالمنتدى إلا وبدك تشتري ساعة إلو شو القصة


شايف بالله!! :SnipeR (51):

----------


## باريسيا

> هاد ما ظل حدا بالمنتدى إلا وبدك تشتري ساعة إلو شو القصة


*الشخص الي بيحب حدا وبيرتاحله بيعمل المستحيل ويقدمله لو شي بسيط ..
ويعلم ربي اني ارتحتلكم وطمنتلكم وكنت بحسن ردودكم وموضيعكم بيطمنلكم كل نفس ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> لا مو ضدك بس انا احتج لأنه بالقسم الخطأ


*خلاص خبرهم بدنا قسم لادم..
لان المنتدى اكترهم ادم ..
ضروري القسم ..*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *خلاص خبرهم بدنا قسم لادم..
> لان المنتدى اكترهم ادم ..
> ضروري القسم ..*


صحيح :SnipeR (51):

----------


## باريسيا

> صحيح


 :SnipeR (37):  *ممتاز هاد واحد ايدني ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا
					

الشخص الي بيحب حدا وبيرتاحله بيعمل المستحيل ويقدمله لو شي بسيط ..
ويعلم ربي اني ارتحتلكم وطمنتلكم وكنت بحسن ردودكم وموضيعكم بيطمنلكم كل نفس ..


القلوب عند بعضها ومتل ما حكيتلك قبل هيك 

الطيبون للطيبات*

----------


## باريسيا

> *
> 
> القلوب عند بعضها ومتل ما حكيتلك قبل هيك 
> 
> الطيبون للطيبات*


 :4022039350:  *شكرا"*

----------

